# cordless tools



## rtrg (May 19, 2012)

Just a quick project you can use for emergency power for your cordless tools. For the typical 18 volt tools, you can make an emergency power supply using 2 18 volt, 2 amp power supplies paralleled together and attached to the NECK from a dead battery. 4 amps is equal to some battery packs. I glued the top of my pack to the supply to eliminate the output cord. The supply is also the same size as the pack so it looks like it belongs there. I also made an extension cord using a NECK with connectors and a CLIP ON connector I took from one of my old dead tools which was also a NECKED type, so I can run my tools from any similar NECKED 18 volt battery. Batteries are so ridiculously expensive I find this a good work around. As long as the DONOR battery has a charger to go with it, an extra battery is always at hand. I attached belt clips to my DONORS for simplicity. Hope this is of some use.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I understand what you are saying here, but wondered if you could include a drawing or picture. I like the idea and can see a real value as all of has cordless tools.


----------

